# Help father-in-law price old muzzleloaders



## DYI hunting (Dec 11, 2011)

My father-in-law has to sell or pawn a couple of old muzzleloaders and is trying to figure what they are worth.  I know nothing about muzzleloaders.  Any advice would be appreciated.

Connecticut Valley Arms .45 Kentucky Long that is at least 30-50 years old.  Has the original wood rammer that has a spiral pattern and the wood is a beautiful tiger maple or something.

Thompson Hawkens .50


----------



## miles58 (Dec 11, 2011)

I don't know what the CVA is worth, but I built one in about 1972 or 1973 with a curly maple stock.  It was 58 caliber and it shot quite well.

Dave


----------



## fishdog (Dec 11, 2011)

I would like to have a .45 cal. but I do not know what to offer.


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Dec 12, 2011)

150.00 to 250.00 for the top one. 100.00 for the bottom one. The barrels will have to be in top shape.


----------



## RNC (Dec 12, 2011)

If the bores are in great shape they will fetch several hundred each on gunbroker  ....


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Dec 12, 2011)

The bottom gun is a Jukar, made in spain for cva. Auction Arms has two four sale. one at 165.00, one new one at200.00.


----------



## Desert Rat (Dec 13, 2011)

I paid $185 for my TC .45 two months ago. Could have got it for $175 if I had cash instead of a credit card.
Same pawn shop had another TC .45 they were asking $285 for. It's gone.


----------

